# Essay 6: Why Blackpill overdose destroys your mind. Is there a way out?



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 26, 2022)

It is no secret to anyone who lurks around these forums for any time at all, that there are some very mentally damaged men here. I’m not saying this as a criticism of them, I’m saying this out of concern- I mean men who are damaging to themselves.

Men who, since coming into the blackpill, have seen their confidence sink so low that even with well above average face and height (abettermii and native are two of many examples), they absolutely freak out- they believe themselves to be abominations, and see only hopelessness for their future.

These examples are just the more striking ones. To be quite honest, if you look across the range of posts and threads, I don’t think it’s unfair to say that the vast majority of men’s mental health and social confidence declines significantly upon ‘taking the blackpill’, regardless of whether they ascend aesthetically or not.

I myself find myself in this predicament. I have done an admirable job in the past 2.5 years ascending myself from obese abomination, to pleasant MTN. I generally get good reactions from women who are not ‘prime JBs’, and even a few decent ones from them. Sometimes when I look in the mirror before I go out, I am surprised at how decent I look. Surprised mainly, because inside I often feel like a dirty, pathetic, tiny abomination. Thoughts and emotions pointing to this run through my head a lot, meanwhile all I’m doing on the outside is getting bigger from weight training, my hair getting thicker from Fin, and dressing better. I am ascending externally, while becoming more afraid, detached and confidence-deficient internally. I’ve become someone who logically should be able to get a girlfriend (atleast an ethnic one a bit closer to my age),but that has become less and less of a possibility in my own mind, EVEN LESS SO THAN WHEN I WAS AN OBESE ABOMINATION 30 MONTHS AGO WHO ARRIVED AT THIS FORUM.

Again, looking at the array of threads and posts on all subsections of this forum (not to mention the other one that was shut a few months ago), I would say this is a reasonably common experience.

The question then has to be asked- Why?

And is this fixable, or are most of us doomed?

*Why does blackpill screw your mental health and social confidence?*

I’m just gonna write my opinion of the cuff.

It’s because it makes you identify with the physical world too much, rather than focus on deeper, more fulfilling and meaningful things.

In a ‘stable’ society where marriage/sex is guaranteed, men's base physical needs are satisfied,, so they can get to work bringing value to society, having a sense of community and goodwill, higher purpose, connection to God etc.

Blackpill has got us fucked up, unable to allow ourselves to experience these higher states, because we are so insecure about not getting our base physical needs met.

So, like children, blackpillers stay at this juvenile, materialistic level, never considering things on offer in life that are even more fulfilling.

In a lot of ways, we are as mentally unhealthy and shallow as our female counterparts, ‘ultra hypergamous JBs’.

I also believe there is a spiritual intention to looksmaxxing- a search In the young man on the forum for meaning, for the divine.

‘I want to be the perfect Chad, the perfect representation of goodness and beauty’.

Of course they refer to ‘PSL Gods’, men who have attained this divine state.

Again, the problem with this is that it only focusses on the physical, not the deeper, richer elements of the human experience (Connection, family, generosity, being lost in the moment, community etc).

It will never give you the feeling you’re looking for.

*What are men really striving for?*

So if ‘Chad’ is the ideal physical state, what is the ideal mental/emotional state, the state of perfection, of happiness?

It is the state of total acceptance.

The state of being accepting of everything you can’t control, of realizing that nothing that happens outside of you, can change who you are. It can’t affect you in the present moment.

Happiness, believe it or not, is found in the present moment.

There are times when I am finishing a weight session at 3am, alone in the gym, and I’m euphoric.

Times when I’m creating, like with this essay, and I need nothing outside of me.

Times where I’ve connected with family, done something good visiting my parents on a Sunday, made my sister laugh, and I have nothing I desire in the world.

Sex, women, validation or materialism cannot add to this or take from this. It is relatively meaningless to you having a blissful, peaceful present moment.

Ultimately, if we are going to delve into the ‘blackpill’ of how hollow human nature can be, it has to be accompanied by a sense of acceptance and ‘letting go’. Surely if we know the truth is unchangeable, we shouldn’t waste time getting worked up over it?

This is the only way of successfully ‘graduating’ the blackpill, or not being destroyed by it, in my opinion.

You have to accept everything, and be truly OK with it.

Nothing that happens to you on the external makes any difference to your internal state, to your present moment.

It is all meaningless, it is all empty.

If you can truly internalize this, then perhaps, matched with your looksmaxxing and aesthetic improvements, you might actually be able to go out and live a successful and peaceful life.

This essay was extremely off the cuff, I just wanted to get it out there. Would love to hear your discussion and feedback.


----------



## john2 (Apr 26, 2022)

Didn't read. 

The blackpill does not destroy your mind.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 26, 2022)

quality post


----------



## kuk (Apr 26, 2022)

john2 said:


> Didn't read.
> 
> The blackpill does not destroy your mind.


if it doesnt destroy your mind then youre not a black piller


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 26, 2022)

I'd rather my mind be poisoned than live life blind to the truth


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Apr 26, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> the only way of successfully ‘graduating’ the blackpill, or not being destroyed by it, in my opinion.
> 
> You have to accept everything, and be truly OK with it.


so become bluepilled is your answer


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Apr 26, 2022)

It only overdoses your mind if your weak tbh 

90 percent of the reason i love this place is because it gives me humor and memes that are rarely found on the internet these days


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 26, 2022)

O'Pry Reincarnation said:


> so become bluepilled is your answer


not at all.
Bluepill is denying it exists

I'm suggesting something much deeper.
Understand this stuff may exist, but 'so what?'
You're still you in this moment.

You can still access the part of you that is happy, right now.

Validation or sex doesn't really do anything to change you

you're still who you always were inside.


----------



## Deleted member 19184 (Apr 26, 2022)

You can be blackpilled (understand reality) while still practicing acceptance things outside of your control. Call it whitepill.

It's better than deluding yourself.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 26, 2022)

Peacekeeper said:


> You can be blackpilled (understand reality) while still practicing acceptance things outside of your control. Call it whitepill.
> 
> It's better than deluding yourself.


That's kind of what I'm suggesting

Although I don't want to call myself 'blackpilled' from now


----------



## Deleted member 19184 (Apr 26, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> That's kind of what I'm suggesting
> 
> Although I don't want to call myself 'blackpilled' from now


Yeah I don't think blackpill is something sustainable long-term, it's more of transition.

You take the blackpill, shift your understanding of reality, and then you have two ways to proceed. Either complain and rot on incel forums or change what you can within reason and try to ascend. And if you fail, then accepting it's over and realizing that life is multidimensional and there's other things to enjoy.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 26, 2022)

Yes 
Just take a break from this forum and enjoy life irl


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 26, 2022)

blackpill destroys you at first (destroyed me from age 16-19) but if you follow its tenets and fix whatever was lacking (looks, status or money) you rise out even stronger and more effective. I am miles ahead of normie peers in literally every single metric now.

you only accept the blackpill if you know something is wrong in your life. its the most radical form of self improvement.


----------



## Paroxysm (Apr 26, 2022)

cope


----------



## loksr (Apr 26, 2022)

Anyone who’s above average looking and has themselves convinced you NEED to be more than that to have success is either autistic and struggling because of that without realizing, or they’re just using frauded pics. (Or they’re shitposting)


----------



## Gerardwayfan (Apr 26, 2022)

after discovering the blackpill i see "the deeper meaning of things" as just a cope. Chad does not naturally think about the "deeper meaning of things" because he has the real world as his playground, since he can count on his phisicality and other people appreciate the concrete and tangible aspects of him(e.g his body and face) he does not need to wander off with his brain on abstract metaphysical planes. 
Instead, normies or sub3, even though they had no exposure to philosophy or literature of any kind, will eventually start thinking on existential concepts such as "wow, im 25, time has flew me by so fast, my looks are fading and my dick is still untouched by a woman while my HTN and chadlite friends are getting families and shit" and so they get caught in an anxiety inducing mental loop which will do no good. But the blackpill is kind of reassuring if you are getting overpowered by these kind of thoughts, it helps you accept that you are in an unfavourable position because of your lack of looks.


----------



## Dreadnoughtus (Apr 26, 2022)

*Mental* *masturbation* can help you relax because you feel good about the thoughts going on in your head. You can release tension when you focus on your great ideas, your intellectual thought process because it reminds you that you are still competent.


----------



## fuggg (Apr 26, 2022)

didnt read a single word


----------



## pantone (Apr 26, 2022)

Some use the blackpill to cope, they put all the blame on looks, so they don't have to feel like bitches.


----------



## gogger (Apr 26, 2022)

> our female counterparts, ‘ultra hypergamous JBs’


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 27, 2022)

After I've ascended I'll be redpill


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 27, 2022)

Gerardwayfan said:


> after discovering the blackpill i see "the deeper meaning of things" as just a cope. Chad does not naturally think about the "deeper meaning of things" because he has the real world as his playground, since he can count on his phisicality and other people appreciate the concrete and tangible aspects of him(e.g his body and face) he does not need to wander off with his brain on abstract metaphysical planes.
> Instead, normies or sub3, even though they had no exposure to philosophy or literature of any kind, will eventually start thinking on existential concepts such as "wow, im 25, time has flew me by so fast, my looks are fading and my dick is still untouched by a woman while my HTN and chadlite friends are getting families and shit" and so they get caught in an anxiety inducing mental loop which will do no good. But the blackpill is kind of reassuring if you are getting overpowered by these kind of thoughts, it helps you accept that you are in an unfavourable position because of your lack of looks.



it's not just about having chad looks that makes this pesonality you describe. It's also a certain personality type.

I've seen guys who were born '6'4 with good looks and as soon as their JB career ended (early/mid 20s) they became fat rotters, or even beta leftist soyboys who don't lift etc.

The thing is, what if you weren't born with the chad looks, nor the character traits of someone who is an action taker? Then, as time goes on, you become more addicted to escapes of the world, and your character/will declines.

What I offered at the end of this essay- lettin go- is actually a way to start detaching from escapes and severing your addictions. Then you can indeed start to work on taking action, developing strong will, and embodying more the type of person you describe who doesn't analyse but takes bold action every step.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 27, 2022)

gogger said:


>


we both can't sit still
both always want something externally, thinking it will make us happy
both doing untold damage to our mental health and being able to be comfortable as we are
both becoming more addicted to the material world, and less actually able to produce things and be independent


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 30, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> we both can't sit still
> both always want something externally, thinking it will make us happy
> both doing untold damage to our mental health and being able to be comfortable as we are
> both becoming more addicted to the material world, and less actually able to produce things and be independent


What's the difference between mental health and spiritual health? I mean, honestly being spiritually healthy just sounds like being mentally healthy.


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 30, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> I'd rather my mind be poisoned than live life blind to the truth


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 30, 2022)

I agree with all your essays except this one.

"The Blackpill" is just observing reality.

If you were chad, after finding out the blackpill, you'll be more appreciative of your genes and upbringing, and become a more grateful person that doesn't attribute all their success to their own hard work and merit.

If you were sub-5, you'll understand why you were treated the way you were your entire life, and be more content with the nature of the universe. You'll also be in a better place to make tangible changes - surgerymaxx, medicate, etc.

Knowing the truth is always better - this is a hill I will forever die on.


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 30, 2022)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> I agree with all your essays except this one.
> 
> "The Blackpill" is just observing reality.
> 
> ...


Well said brother. I'm proud to come across the Blackpill.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 30, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> It is no secret to anyone who lurks around these forums for any time at all, that there are some very mentally damaged men here. I’m not saying this as a criticism of them, I’m saying this out of concern- I mean men who are damaging to themselves.
> 
> Men who, since coming into the blackpill, have seen their confidence sink so low that even with well above average face and height (abettermii and native are two of many examples), they absolutely freak out- they believe themselves to be abominations, and see only hopelessness for their future.
> 
> ...


Not reading all this shit if you’re mentally weak you’re mentally weak


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (May 1, 2022)

I don’t think Blackpill is the problem. I think the ultimate problem is the need for completion. 

Basically destroy the idea of your ideal self. The false concept that tricks your brain into believing that achieving a certain state will grant you with feeling complete. Normie mogging subhuman. Chad mogging normie. Gigachad mogging chad. Terachad mogging gigachad. It never ends. Countless hours spent daydreaming about being the biggest baddest package. Motivating only in the beginning (just to get your looksmaxxing journey rolling) but overall a very destructive strategy. 


 Just Stop daydreaming. Stop approaching goals with emotions. Focus on goals logically. Use information here as data points and literally only think about what you can do in your physical power. Don’t daydream about how many more iois you would get if you were 6’8 bc there’s no conceivable way of getting to that outcome. In a similar vein stop vicariously living through chads who are 6’8 just to feel a sense of that completion that you know isn’t conceivable in your reality.


----------



## Foreverbrad (May 2, 2022)

Blackpill doesn't destroy your mind as such. Blackpill is, as had been said, just observing reality.
It's the hard decisions, diminishing returns, lack of immediate reward, and sunk cost fallacy that destroy your mind.

Softmaxxing is so obvious that everyone should do it. And they are. So it's become the baseline.
Gymmaxxing is rapidly becoming baseline as well, I see very few guys under 30 these days who aren't obviously at least casual lifters and most have good muscle definition, at least in arms.

So when the baseline is softmaxxed, gymmaxxed, the only things you have left are your genetics and hardmaxxes. If your genetics were poor and you still can't get laid after reaching the baseline, you've sunk a huge amount of time into this for absolutely no change. Your only way to "save your investment" is to get surgeries, but it's a gamble. With not only your life savings, but probably selling several years of your future for a personal loan for most of us as surgery costs can easily go to six figures if you are suffering from "averageness" rather than having one specific failo. You might even die during the surgery, or need multiple revisions due to bad work or infection.

So what do you do, admit that all your hard work in the second paragraph was for nothing and LDAR? There's no point sinking all that time into gym, personal grooming, etc if it changes exactly fuck all!

Or sacrifice your financial future for a still uncertain outcome? Maybe you will finally slay, or maybe you will just have to wageslave for a decade to pay for your mistake while still being incel and fall irrecoverably far behind in life. It's easy to say "I'll suicide if I don't ascend after surgery" but realistically it's not going to happen.

Both choices are distasteful and the longer you take to make that choice the worse your mental state will become. This is where I am currently and my happiness levels are setting new lows every day.

At the same time I don't think I could live with myself if I go back to being 65kg at 6'2, skinny fat, with no style, long hair with no actual cut, pores the size of moon craters.... etc. But this is my personal judgement of myself, in foids eyes I am exactly the same sub-Chad trash in that state or as I am now.

So yes, acceptance is necessary but as I see it both choices, as well as "do nothing" lead to a high probabiity of a completely unacceptable outcome.


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (May 5, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> This essay was extremely off the cuff, I just wanted to get it out there. Would love to hear your discussion and feedback.


I wonder if you'd be saying the same thing if you injected T


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 5, 2022)

Rt-Rust1 said:


> I wonder if you'd be saying the same thing if you injected T


I have been injecting T since October last year.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (May 5, 2022)

blackpill saved me from so much embarrassment and pain. If I didn't discover it I would be trying to approach stacys and then thinking the rejction must be something to do with my personality, humor or "style" rather than my looks and I would be focusing on those things instead of what really matters (looks).


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 5, 2022)

OldMateMike said:


> blackpill saved me from so much embarrassment and pain. If I didn't discover it I would be trying to approach stacys and then thinking the rejction must be something to do with my personality, humor or "style" rather than my looks and I would be focusing on those things instead of what really matters (looks).


I understand. Initially I had the same experience..but eventually I got bogged down by the doomer mentality.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (May 5, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I understand. Initially I had the same experience..but eventually I got bogged down by the doomer mentality.


Yeah I feel the doomer mentality sometimes with the blackpill but I realise it's just nature and there's no fighting against nature. Best you can do is to use every advantage you can and hope it works.


----------



## Deleted member 19281 (May 9, 2022)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> I agree with all your essays except this one.
> 
> "The Blackpill" is just observing reality.
> 
> ...


Cope
Chad doesn’t even need to use fuckin brain because he is too busy fucking all the females in your region


----------



## thecel (May 9, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> If you can truly internalize this, then perhaps, matched with your looksmaxxing and aesthetic improvements, you might actually be able to go out and live a successful and peaceful life.



PEACEFUL

You think the goal of maxing is to live a peaceful life  no bro a major reason to physically improve is to gain the power to live a violent life.

I want to be TeraTyrone, king of the streets, beating people up every day. I want to be Genghis Khan, head honcho of the Mongols, conquering new territories every day. I want to be high-T, violent, menacing, ruthless, dangerous, fueled by pure masculine rage. I don’t want fucking peace.


----------



## Toth's thot (May 9, 2022)

thecel said:


> PEACEFUL
> 
> You think the goal of maxing is to live a peaceful life  no bro a major reason to physically improve is to gain the power to live a violent life.
> 
> I want to be TeraTyrone, king of the streets, beating people up every day. I want to be Genghis Khan, head honcho of the Mongols, conquering new territories every day. I want to be high-T, violent, menacing, ruthless, dangerous, fueled by pure masculine rage. I don’t want fucking peace.


touch grass


----------



## thecel (May 9, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> touch grass



Keep regurgitating 2-word meme phrases while I post actual original thoughts.


----------



## Toth's thot (May 9, 2022)

thecel said:


> Keep regurgitating 2-word meme phrases while I post actual original thoughts.


keep writing essays that no one reads


----------



## thecel (May 9, 2022)

Toth's thot said:


> keep writing essays that no one reads



keep driving this forum into an ever more shit state day by day









Everyone here who has strong opinions should quit wasting their time here and instead make YouTube videos.


In this shithole, users get more popularity and respect for brainletistically regurgitating pithy 2-word meme phrases than for writing original and thought-provoking content. Example : “touch grass” gets the forums’ equivalent of a bunch of high-fives and dab-ups, and the essay that it’s a reply...




looksmax.org


----------



## Toth's thot (May 9, 2022)

thecel said:


> keep driving this forum into an ever more shit state day by day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mirin essay


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 9, 2022)

thecel said:


> keep driving this forum into an ever more shit state day by day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


strong rebuttal


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (May 17, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> I have been injecting T since October last year.


Interesting. But do you actually feel this oneitis thing or being in love. Whichsone guys here say it goes away when taking T


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 18, 2022)

cringe low iq take by op

blackpill focuses the mind and gives you perspective on things that matter in life


----------

